# Old Member Re-checking In....



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok so shoot me, I haven't posted in um, well, several months... But, camping season is here again and after spending the weekend prepping the Outback for next weekends first trip of the season I am once again officially in Camping Mode.

Good to see outbackers.com is still up and running full throttle.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Paul??? Paul who??? those little kids in college yet?

Welcome back!!!!....newbie again










kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey, I remember you action

Welcome back....so to speak









John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep, who could forget old whatshisname?

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Northern NE Outbacker census count is back up! Welcome back!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome back, Ymryl. action We've grown by leaps and bounds, and it is good to see a name from the early days surface once again!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome back Paul its been awhile.
Glad to see you back on the site
Are you and the kids still fighting with those light sabers









Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, and I have more posts than him.

Welcome back, Paul! action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome Back, Paul!!! *action action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome back I was wondering where you went. Must have finally thawed out up there in the northern part of the state.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome back, Ymryl!

Glad to see you are still with us.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul

Welcome back action

Check out some the rallies







I hope you can make at least one.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Member 156 checking back in? With those credentials, you can do just about whatever you want and we'd still welcome you back.

Glad to see you're back...now let the posting war begin.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...now let the posting war begin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PDX_Doug, did you hear that challenge? Is this an Oregon-thing or what?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > ...now let the posting war begin.
> ...


Mabye...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug, did you hear that challenge? Is this an Oregon-thing or what?
> [snapback]100743[/snapback]​


Nah... I hear it stretches as far east as New Hampshire!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Be careful, Wolfie... You really don't want to give Jim any more incentive than he already has!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug, did you hear that challenge? Is this an Oregon-thing or what?
> ...
























"I Hear Nothing"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> "I Hear Nothing"












Sgt. Schultz... Oregon_Camper... coincidence?

I don't know about you, but I have never seen them both in the same place, at the same time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Good to see a lot of the same names and even more new names on the forum.

We're definately looking at the list of rallies, I'm hoping to convince the boss to at least get to the one at Niagra Falls. Oh, and I'll be sure to bring the light sabers again









We're headed to Normandy Farms this weekend, close enough to run home when I remember I forgot my underwear (which somehow seems to happen every year). We're booked into Bayleys (old orchard beach) for Memorial Day weekend and Jellystone (Ashland, NH) for 4th of July (great fireworks up there). We'll have to see if we can book into some other places with some of you guys on other weekends.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It must be something about Normandy Farms. My daughter left home without her shoes once and another time my wife forgot some of her clothes. Nice and close to home. Have fun watching the kids roll down the hill for the Easter egg hunt.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> .....and another time my wife forgot some of her clothes. John
> [snapback]100978[/snapback]​


Should you be telling us this stuff...????


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome back Paul. I was wondering what happened to you.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > .....and another time my wife forgot some of her clothes. John
> ...


Be nice I said some not all.









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome back Paul. I thought you might have gone and went back to the "other" forum.... Glad your still around, and have a great weekend in Foxburo next week.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Howdy Paul. Long time.

How's the NISSAN holding up???


----------

